# Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park Cigar Review - surprised



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i was extremely pleased and surprised with this cigar.great flavor.mild bodied but full flavored.strong bold flavors.i had a few off flavors but no...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park Cigar Review - surprised


----------

